# Dog attack



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, just been out to find one of my silkies has escaped and been attacked by my dog. It doesn't feel like anything is broken she just seems a little shocked and is a bit rattley when she breathes. I've brought her in and put her in a box with some food and water. When i found her she was on her back not moving their is a little blood by her ear and her eyes were closed (playing dead)?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No, she's not playing dead. That's a head injury. =( Keep her warm. Keep close tabs on her and keep us posted.


----------



## Chefmarkh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi


I'm afraid she just died, their was banging from the box i was keeping her in went to her and she was on her back again kicking her legs. Brain haemorage, fit, heart attack?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Most likely brain hemorrhage. I'm so sorry.=( Many hugs.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw so sad when u lose a chicken  I'm so sorry =(


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I hate to hear that your chicken passed away!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! I share your sadness my friend.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sad times


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

And I was going to tell you how to break the dog ... but didn't think it would go over well. 

Sorry ... for the loss.


----------

